# Fishing for AJ's



## Rager323 (Apr 29, 2016)

Can someone shed some light? I'll be in Orange Beach in June and Destin in July fishing. I generally only bottom fish reefs and wrecks and love the 9 mile reefs off of Orange Beach. I love the snapper/Trigger but want to get into some AJ's. I plan on setting up my Saragosa 6000 and Terez M/H Rod with a jig. Can I find these fish at 9 miles or do I need to be in deeper water? Also, what jigs/size do you guys suggest? Any insite is greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can find them within 9 miles and on public numbers.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

*Amber jacks*

Can’t fail with these jigs.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Any flat sided jig works great. Knockoff shimano butterfly jigs are golden . 5-7 ounce depending on current. Larger fish are in 120-200 ft deep. They prefer wrecks with high vertical relief.


----------



## Rager323 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks fender! thats what I suspected! I figured I would have to break that 100ft range about 15 miles out. Any good sites that sell a knockoff with multiple included. Im a tackle direct guy but talk about pricey lures!!!!! It would be nice to find a 5 pack or more.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the cheapest I can find now. I haven't bought any in years, I used to get them really cheap at the little tackle store on pace by cervantes. They are out of business now. This isn't a bad price though, if the hooks are cheap just change them out with your own assist hooks. You can make those easy too.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

Federal AJ is closed and will not reopen until August.... 


http://gulfcouncil.org/press/2019/r...re-of-greater-amberjack-and-gray-triggerfish/


Just AJs for the fun of it?? Jigs are they way to go for that, fun bite.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

BTW Federal Triggers also close in a couple of weeks...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Fender provided good info, and jigs are great way to target Aj's but for near shore shallower wrecks, just free line a ruby red lip or better yet a hard tail if you can find them. 


















































In deeper depths, a jig works best to work the water column and cover ground during the hunt. 




Check out u-tube vids on technique working a jig. 


Best of luck!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rager323 said:


> Thanks fender! thats what I suspected! I figured I would have to break that 100ft range about 15 miles out. Any good sites that sell a knockoff with multiple included. Im a tackle direct guy but talk about pricey lures!!!!! It would be nice to find a 5 pack or more.


Go to Sam's in OBA. He has a ton(or he did) of the Williamson jigs for around $5. Doesn't hurt too bad when they wreck you. And you don't have to run 15 miles if you don't want.


----------



## Rager323 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the help! JJam live bait is always the way to go. I can usually get lucky and catch a few pinfish before I head out but I’m normally stuck fishing the frozen. Wish I had better knowledge on where and how to catch a decent amount of live baits on sabiki. I’m going to try and chum a grass flat next trip and see if that works. I’m from Nashville so I don’t get to experiment with it much and I’m normally just in a hurry to get out there and catch some fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You don't really need to stop for bait. Use what bottom fish you catch. Put a bigger hook in em and send em down. Hang on!


----------



## Rager323 (Apr 29, 2016)

lastcast said:


> You don't really need to stop for bait. Use what bottom fish you catch. Put a bigger hook in em and send em down. Hang on!


What you said!!! I've had great luck with a big hook attached to a vermillion lol :thumbup:


----------



## Jacket38 (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a couple of Saragosa 6000's and love them for many things but an AJ over 30" will own you on that reel. Need something with more drag capacity or they will cut you off in the wreck


----------

